
First Quantum-Secured Blockchain Technology Tested in Moscow (June 2017) - AElsinore77
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/608041/first-quantum-secured-blockchain-technology-tested-in-moscow/
======
AElsinore77
Bumping due to relevance to:
[https://www.technologyreview.com/s/609408/quantum-
computers-...](https://www.technologyreview.com/s/609408/quantum-computers-
pose-imminent-threat-to-bitcoin-security/)

